# MF35 - Clutch adjustment



## GRobichaud (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there,

Would someone be able to give me procedures on how to adjust a clutch on my MF35 (1964)?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Gilles! My apologies for letting this post slip by me. I didn't see it until I saw your hydraulics post. 

Are you talking about clutch free play adjustment? 

HERE is an article that may help you out.


----------



## GRobichaud (Dec 10, 2007)

Big thanks for this info on the clutch adj!! I had to replace it, and got the hydraulic to work, so she's working fine now! Just in time to snowblow all the snow out here! 
New to the tractor stuff, and all the info on this forum has helped me a lot! I've been more into rebuilding 4x4s, and engines, but not on tractors, and I guess working in mechanics is a plus, but tractors are quite interesting machines, now that I have one, I get to really appreciate it.


----------

